# To Go Or Not To Go To The Nationals That Is The Question



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok so we have entered the national. Bought our plain tickets, booked our grooming, our rooms, and our mini van. Mia looked Great (When I entered the show) Ready set here we come.

Last week Oregon and much of the country was in a heat wave 3 days of 100+ I know I know but that is HOT for Oregon. Thursday I am giving Mia a bath for the evergreen specialty and much to my horror not just some of her coat is coming out she is malting. She is bald in fact she did not place at all this last weekend. I can say that has rarely happened before. 

We have three weeks to build coat or not go what would you do??


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally I would go....head held high....
You know you will be bringing home the best dog there!

Have you been to a National before?
I have not, so if/when I go....I know the first time will be just to get a feel for the rhythm of the events....there will be so much to see and learn!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The heatwave in Missouri (and most of the midwest) just broke this week. The temperatures were 100 degrees plus for over 6 weeks. I know my air conditioner for my house and car could not even keep up. 

Your dog will not be the only one having coat issues.


----------

